# Who has tried Rogaine spray for hairloss??



## reemoo (Aug 13, 2008)

*hi there everyone*

*well I started to use ragaine about 2 weaks ago now it was recommended by my dermatologist..*

*I read about it and how it works but my question is did anyone ever try it b4? and how were the results? *

*i appreciate ur help




*


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 13, 2008)

As-salaam alaykum! Kayf Halick?

My friend has uses it and it was according to her quite useful, but she took the Regain pill as well. Here is a thread that show more advise to try. Good luck.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Aug 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reemoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *hi there everyone**well I started to use ragaine about 2 weaks ago now it was recommended by my dermatologist..*

*I read about it and how it works but my question is did anyone ever try it b4? and how were the results? *

*i appreciate ur help



*


Rogaine is a temporary fix the problem with Roagine is you have to use it all the time other wise the hair falls out again.

The best and most PROVEN method to increase hair growth and decrease thinning is all nutritional.

Take 2000 mg. of Biotin daily with 2500 - 3500 mg. of Brewers Yeast daily then finish supplementation with fresh royal jelly (NOT CAPSULEE)

Also increase Spinach and protein consumption and I promise you will see a HUGE difference within a month and it is not harmful to your health as Rogaine can be since it was originally a medication for blood pressure.


----------



## reemoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As-salaam alaykum! Kayf Halick?
My friend has uses it and it was according to her quite useful, but she took the Regain pill as well. Here is a thread that show more advise to try. Good luck.

wa 3alaikum assalaaaam ana b5air el7amdu lellah



enti kefik?there s a pill?? hmmm i think what I m using would be quite enough coz my derma already prescribes for me 5% rogaine for men..

good to know that it was quite useful



thx sweeti

Originally Posted by *Bee Luscious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rogaine is a temporary fix the problem with Roagine is you have to use it all the time other wise the hair falls out again.
The best and most PROVEN method to increase hair growth and decrease thinning is all nutritional.

Take 2000 mg. of Biotin daily with 2500 - 3500 mg. of Brewers Yeast daily then finish supplementation with fresh royal jelly (NOT CAPSULEE)

Also increase Spinach and protein consumption and I promise you will see a HUGE difference within a month and it is not harmful to your health as Rogaine can be since it was originally a medication for blood pressure.

yeah i read that if it was discontinued suddenly the hail will be lost again.. thx for the specifics of dietary supplements i really appreciate that.. and I would definetly start it with my regaine regimen..

and about it being a medication of blood pressure, yes i know coz it contains monixidil as th active substance but since its aplied topically in minimum amounts it would most likely not have such a harmful effect systemically





well thats as far as I know..

thx alot dear for ur help and I really appreciate it

I ll start the dietary supplements and tell u the results later


----------



## Karren (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been using Rogaine for about 3 months and have seen no results... I could care less but my wife thought I was looking old.. Lol


----------



## reemoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been using Rogaine for about 3 months and have seen no results... I could care less but my wife thought I was looking old.. Lol really???



thats a little frustrating

well I never know I l continue with it n if I get any results I ll tell u

I dont ve a very serious balding issue its just that I m starting to lose hair in the front n the rest of my hair is medium thickness..


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reemoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wa 3alaikum assalaaaam ana b5air el7amdu lellah



enti kefik?there s a pill?? hmmm i think what I m using would be quite enough coz my derma already prescribes for me 5% rogaine for men..

good to know that it was quite useful



thx sweeti

Qwayysa! IL-Hamdu-Allah! 

I have had the same problem as you. My long hair felt off. What really helped me was omega 3-6-9 and a B vitamin product. 

Read more advise here: 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...wth-84965.html
It will come back.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Aug 14, 2008)

Your very welcome, I know the supplements make a HUGE difference I know from personal experience, I have a severe thyroid problem that attacked my hair terribly I got my hair back thanks to the supplementation.

Good Luck!


----------



## reemoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Qwayysa! IL-Hamdu-Allah! 
I have had the same problem as you. My long hair felt off. What really helped me was omega 3-6-9 and a B vitamin product. 



Read more advise here: 

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...wth-84965.html

It will come back.

u r giving me hope !!

my hair was waist length n really thick

I cut it to shoulder length n it would never grow back toits original length !!

Originally Posted by *Bee Luscious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your very welcome, I know the supplements make a HUGE difference I know from personal experience, I have a severe thyroid problem that attacked my hair terribly I got my hair back thanks to the supplementation.
Good Luck!

good to here that !! did u have hypothyroidism??


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 14, 2008)

I noticed differences in a month after starting taking omega 3-6-9 and B-vitamin. New hair started to grow and the hair all over my head suddenly grew very fast.


----------



## stephaniebell (Aug 30, 2013)

Rogaine does not make a spray. They have a foam and a dropper. Regenepure makes a spray. www.minoxidilspray.com. It is 5% minoxidil


----------



## BeautyRoom (Oct 16, 2013)

It didn't work for me and after reading about the side effects I don't want to go near it again.


----------

